

The Demography of Napping - merrick33
http://pewsocialtrends.org/pubs/737/americans-napping-habits#pewresearch-jump

======
merrick33
Interesting to see the backwards bending supply curve of labor in effect. The
poor nap, the middle class do not, and the rich do.

